# Wish me luck!



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

It's been fun talking to all of you, but now I'm off to spend the winter on an greek island (population 3,500, or something of the sort), teaching music at a primary school. It's pretty isolated. Sooo... wish me luck and patience!


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

καλή τύχη!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Harper's island?


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

bdelykleon said:


> καλή τύχη!


Hey! Good research (unless you do speak greek for real). Thanks!


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

danae said:


> hey! Good research (unless you do speak greek for real). Thanks!


εγώ ἐμεινα στη Θεσσαλονίκη απο το 2006 μέχρι το 2008, επίσης, είμαι καθηγητής τής αρχαίας γλώσσης. Σε ποια νήσο παεις;


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So sorry that you must spend the winter on an a Mediterranean island. 

Oh, wait -- 

Best of luck. I know you'll bring a lot of joy to the kids there. I'd be forlorn if there is no internet connection though. I hope you can take a lot of books along.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Well, October in most Greek islands (don't know the northern ones like Samothraki, Hios or Lesvi, it is probably different) has a fairly mild climate (even for a tropical man like me), and one can even go to the beach if it doesn't rain. Last year I had to go to a congress in Hania, and coming from rainy Makedonia I was so sorry with the 20+ degrees and shining sun...


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Oh!*

I so jealous. Wow. I bet the food will be great too. You are so lucky. You have to post a link to pictures when you return. Are there girls there? Just amazing. Best of luck


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> I so jealous. Wow. I bet the food will be great too. You are so lucky. You have to post a link to pictures when you return. Are there girls there? Just amazing. Best of luck


I'm fairly certain there are women there, but I guess isn't _always _that way. But I'm just giving you a hard time. Have fun, danae


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

unless the island is a sort of mount athos, there are surely women there...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck to you, Danae 

We hope that you will be able to return to the forum when you get back.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Best wishes and safe journeys. I've enjoyed your input in the forum. Hope you can return soon.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Winter on a Greek island? Do you really need more luck than that? 

Well, I hope you have a great stay there!


----------



## cultchas (Sep 19, 2009)

It won't be long till you get to join us here again. Good luck and enjoy your stay there!


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

